# V-Spec BNR34 photoshoot



## sukun (Nov 17, 2011)

In the mean time enjoy this first image of the photoshoot.
I will update this thread when Im done editing the others.
So keep the tab open


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

gorgeous looking 34 mate  I miss mine


----------



## faryd (Jul 23, 2012)

nice car with Z tune kit. awesome!


----------



## sukun (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Marcus7 (Oct 2, 2012)

I think we need to see some nice frontal shots :bowdown1:


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

WOW... What can I say but stunning...awesome..


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

More pictures!! :squintdan


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

yes more photos from both cars...


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

MOAR pix of the silver one or ban for life!!!


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

Grand !


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

Sweet


----------



## sukun (Nov 17, 2011)

Guys, the rest of the pictures can be view on the link provided below. Cheers!

Nissan Skyline GTR BNR34 x2 | Facebook


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Amazing shots!


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

awesome hope a few of mine i did today turn out nearly as good.


----------



## sukun (Nov 17, 2011)

thanks everyone for the kind comments!

@taven888, i will keep track of your upcoming posts! cant wait!


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

Loving it. 

Die hard R34 fan.


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A stunning 34:thumbsup:


Terje.


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a project thread may post them in there also.


----------



## skylineman34 (Dec 14, 2012)

beautiful cars!


----------



## ciapek (May 21, 2008)

You got touch dude


----------



## Dr Meat (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for my new wallpaper :thumbsup:


----------



## keynex (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice stunning pictures


----------

